# 2 BAR LOCKING K/O WITH RINGS



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I HAVE A SET OF NEW 2 BAR LOCKING KNOCK OFFS, WITH THE ZENITH RINGS, LOOKING TO TRADE UP OR DOWN ON A SOME ZENITH 3 BAR SUPER SWEPT KNOCK OFFS


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE A SET OF NEW 2 BAR LOCKING KNOCK OFFS, WITH THE ZENITH RINGS, LOOKING TO TRADE UP OR DOWN ON A SOME ZENITH 3 BAR SUPER SWEPT KNOCK OFFS


Cool..


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

what dey hittin fo?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EBAY said:


> what dey hittin fo?


??????????


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> ??????????


lol...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

X2:rofl:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I know someone has a set of series one super swept with the long blades, not looking for the short stubby ones,
I can maybe sell these outright, if the offers is right,


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

chinas? or OG SHIT?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ALTERED ONES said:


> chinas? or OG SHIT?


GOT THESE FROM JD BACK WHEN HE WAS BUILDING RIMS FOR EVERYONE
DO YOU HAVE THE SUPERSWEPT K/O`S I NEED?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Pending sale!hno:


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> ??????????


X3:roflmao:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SALE PENDING PAYMENT FROM SPOOKI3


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> SALE PENDING PAYMENT FROM SPOOKI3


:drama:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> SALE PENDING PAYMENT FROM SPOOKI3[/QUOT
> MONEY NEVER SHOWED UP AS PROMISED.
> THESE ARE BACK UP FOR GRABS, OR TRADE.
> I NEED THE 3 BAR SUPER SWEPT 1ST SERIES


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> MR.59 said:
> 
> 
> > SALE PENDING PAYMENT FROM SPOOKI3[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> MR.59 said:
> 
> 
> > SALE PENDING PAYMENT FROM SPOOKI3[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> MR.59 said:
> 
> 
> > puras pinches fayas que no don59??
> ...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> EXCANDALOW said:
> 
> 
> > thought a man word was his bond,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> EXCANDALOW said:
> 
> 
> > thought a man word was his bond,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> MR.59 said:
> 
> 
> > MAYBE SOMETHING "SPOOK'ED" HIM AWAY.... :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> MR.59 said:
> 
> 
> > thats what my jefito tought all of his kids!!!
> ...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> MR.59 said:
> 
> 
> > MAYBE SOMETHING "SPOOK'ED" HIM AWAY.... :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> 13OZKAR said:
> 
> 
> > :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> Aztlan_Exile said:
> 
> 
> > pending again,,,,,
> ...


----------



## Rovertech67 (Apr 23, 2012)

You still have them


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SOLD!
IF I DECIDE TO SELL ANOTHER SET, I`LL POST THEM UP,
BUT NOT RIGHT NOW


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NO SETS 4 SALE AT THIS TIME.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE A SET OF NEW 2 BAR LOCKING KNOCK OFFS, WITH THE ZENITH RINGS, LOOKING TO TRADE UP OR DOWN ON A SOME ZENITH 3 BAR SUPER SWEPT KNOCK OFFS


SOLD


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> I HAVE A SET OF NEW 2 BAR LOCKING KNOCK OFFS, WITH THE ZENITH RINGS, LOOKING TO TRADE UP OR DOWN ON A SOME ZENITH 3 BAR SUPER SWEPT KNOCK OFFS


WHAT ARE THESE VALUED AT WITH CHROMED GEAR CHIPS?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

... I WONDER WHAT THESE MIGHT GO FOE TOO... ALSO WITH CHIPS... JUST WONDERING!!! :dunno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 513579
> ... I WONDER WHAT THESE MIGHT GO FOE TOO... ALSO WITH CHIPS... JUST WONDERING!!! :dunno:


nada mandamelas!!:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 513579
> ... I WONDER WHAT THESE MIGHT GO FOE TOO... ALSO WITH CHIPS... JUST WONDERING!!! :dunno:


you should just send those to me, i saw them laying on your garage floor,,,,,unloved


----------



## oc kliquer (Jun 27, 2012)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 513579
> ... I WONDER WHAT THESE MIGHT GO FOE TOO... ALSO WITH CHIPS... JUST WONDERING!!! :dunno:


Was up Oscar? When do u want me to cruise by ur pad and grab da ones I want? Just lmk buddy.:naughty:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> nada mandamelas!!:biggrin:


:yes::no:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> you should just send those to me, i saw them laying on your garage floor,,,,,unloved


:happysad:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

oc kliquer said:


> Was up Oscar? When do u want me to cruise by ur pad and grab da ones I want? Just lmk buddy.:naughty:


HEY IM AFRAID YOU VATO... WHEN YOU CRUISE BY MY PAD I END UP GETTING RIDD OF ALL KINDS OF THINGS...LOL, TAS PESADO LOCO!!!


----------



## oc kliquer (Jun 27, 2012)

13OZKAR said:


> HEY IM AFRAID YOU VATO... WHEN YOU CRUISE BY MY PAD I END UP GETTING RIDD OF ALL KINDS OF THINGS...LOL, TAS PESADO LOCO!!!


I want my garage to look like yours one day U got my number lmk was up big dog:boink:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

MR.59 said:


>


Still for sale???? Do they come wit chips Pm me thanks


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm interested in them. What's the price shipped to Albuquerque NM, 87121? Thanks Ken 

PM me thanks... paypal ready if the deal is right!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

they are the ones in the pictures
yeah i`ll let them go ,
if the money`s right


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> they are the ones in the pictures
> yeah i`ll let them go ,
> if the money`s right


pm me a price! pay pal ready


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

IF THE CASH OFFER IS RIGHT, I`LL LET THEM GO


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

$475 shipped lmk


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59;154869 these sold for more than 475.00 no chip
[IMG said:


> http://i50.tinypic.com/28lb1c0.jpg[/IMG]


these sold more for than 475.00 no chips
that set i have is my last set. so the money need to be on point. no fire sale here, like i said, i`m not going to use them, if the money`s right i`ll let them go.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Just post up the asking price then... Everyone wants best price possible. So if you don't really wanna sell them then it's all good too. Just keep it simple man, post ur asking price.. I'm not hurting to buy a 3rd set either and like I posted earlier if the deal is right I got $$$ with your name on it. If not.... Well it's all good :rimshot:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> Just post up the asking price then... Everyone wants best price possible. So if you don't really wanna sell them then it's all good too. Just keep it simple man, post ur asking price.. I'm not hurting to buy a 3rd set either and like I posted earlier if the deal is right I got $$$ with your name on it. If not.... Well it's all good :rimshot:


if you got 3 sets, lets get a guy that will put them on a car,,,,,,,, these are no good sitting in a stack
to me, they guy that REALLY NEEDS THEM, WILL GET THEM


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> if you got 3 sets, lets get a guy that will put them on a car,,,,,,,, these are no good sitting in a stack
> to me, they guy that REALLY NEEDS THEM, WILL GET THEM


i have TWO sets... need a 3rd.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

IF THEY DON`T SELL, I DON`T HAVE A PROBLEM SAVING THEM TILL I NEED THEM


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

so the guy that REALLY NEEDS THEM is gonna get waxed if he buys them from you right? PM me ur price... maybe I might know a guy that wants to get waxed.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHY IS A MARKET PRICE GETTING WAXED!?
THESE SELL FOR MORE THAN YOUR OFFER, SO I DON`T ACCEPT YOUR LOW OFFER SO YOU HAVE TO DISREPECT ME ABOUT MY KNOCKOFFS?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> WHY IS A MARKET PRICE GETTING WAXED!?THESE SELL FOR MORE THAN YOUR OFFER, SO I DON`T ACCEPT YOUR LOW OFFER SO YOU HAVE TO DISREPECT ME ABOUT MY KNOCKOFFS?


never disrespected you... all i asked was for you to pm me ur asking price. what those ko's are worth to you may or may not worth the same to me. so if idda offered you $800 idda paid to much? or market value?? like i said everyones looking for a deal... not a "firesale" just a reasonable deal. AGAIN... whats your price? If I like your price well then we can deal... if not im sure the next guy will buy them.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LAST SET I SAW ON HERE WITH DIFFERENT CHIPS ON THEM ON HERE 4 SALE AT 750.00


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

In that case I have 2 sets for sale for $700 a set


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> In that case I have 2 sets for sale for $700 a set


NICE!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

STILL HAVE MY SET?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

THE DAYTON KNOCK OFFS Y CUANTO MAS?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> THE DAYTON KNOCK OFFS Y CUANTO MAS?


I thought you traded off the knock offs to cam bell
I have a few new sets of Dayton knock offs already,
Picked up new ones in the box, chrom and gold


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> I thought you traded off the knock offs to cam bell
> I have a few new sets of Dayton knock offs already,
> Picked up new ones in the box, chrom and gold


LAYITLOW FLAKES YOU KNOW HOW THAT IS!!!
COO..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I KNOW HOW THEY ARE,,,,,,,,
I`LL JUST KEEP THEM.


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

*how much are you asking for them???*


----------



## MrBowtie (Apr 22, 2010)

Price? I have cash.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

STILL HAVE THEM, MIGHT SELL THEM IF THE OFFER IS RIGHT
PM ME


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> THE DAYTON KNOCK OFFS Y CUANTO MAS?


JUST PAID YOU ON YOUR SET, I`LL RESTORE THE GOLD SET AND AD THEM TO MY COLLECTION!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MrBowtie said:


> Price? I have cash.


On your 200 offer 
I will need to pass
Really looks like i will keep them 
These are my last set, and no body's selling them any more


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


>


THINKING OF PUTTING 
SET UP FOR GRABS, CHIPS, RING, ALL CHROMED, NEVER ON A CAR BEST OFFER GETS THEM, READY TO SHIP


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


>


still have this set ready to go, chips/rings, never put on a car


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> still have this set ready to go, chips/rings, never put on a car


$600 shipped?? PayPal ready...


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

$700 paypal ready


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG EASY said:


> $700 paypal ready


pm me pics of your 76
building a 76 myself


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG EASY said:


> $700 paypal ready


PM SENT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ALL PMS RETURED
STILL UP FOR GRABS,,,,
EBAY WILL BE NEXT STOP


----------



## lefty13 (Nov 6, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> still have this set ready to go, chips/rings, never put on a car


. Are they still available ? How much ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LOCKING K/O`S ARE PENDING $$$$$


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

let me know if dont go thur i got pay pal ready


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CASH STILL HAS NOT SHOWN UP, WE`LL WAIT TILL TONIGHT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SOLD!!!!!


----------

